# Guest Players during League Play



## etc1217 (Sep 11, 2016)

I am just trying to understand why a coach would do this...today we had a league game, I was told by our players the other team had a guest player (a very good one at that-she was a striker) but the team's roster on the website has 20 players and there were 18 at the game dressed with two on the bench not dressed whether the two were injured or not, I don't know. So they weren't lacking for subs. Especially having a huge roster and with only 1 substitution per player during the 1st half, that takes away playing time from the girls who are actually on the team.  So why even have a guest player??


----------



## espola (Sep 11, 2016)

etc1217 said:


> I am just trying to understand why a coach would do this...today we had a league game, I was told by our players the other team had a guest player (a very good one at that-she was a striker) but the team's roster on the website has 20 players and there were 18 at the game dressed with two on the bench not dressed whether the two were injured or not, I don't know. So they weren't lacking for subs. Especially having a huge roster and with only 1 substitution per player during the 1st half, that takes away playing time from the girls who are actually on the team.  So why even have a guest player??


Which league?


----------



## etc1217 (Sep 12, 2016)

espola said:


> Which league?


SCDSL


----------



## espola (Sep 12, 2016)

etc1217 said:


> SCDSL


Rule I.d. Club Pass Rule
Players registered to a SCDSL club may be loaned to play on a SCDSL team from their club. Players registered
to a SCDSL team may be loaned to another SCDSL team within the same club for a given match or day. 

So it's legal.  Is it smart?


----------



## etc1217 (Sep 12, 2016)

espola said:


> Rule I.d. Club Pass Rule
> Players registered to a SCDSL club may be loaned to play on a SCDSL team from their club. Players registered
> to a SCDSL team may be loaned to another SCDSL team within the same club for a given match or day.
> 
> So it's legal.  Is it smart?


I know the rule but is it smart, is the question? I know clubs do that when they are short on players and need subs...but this team had a literally a full roster/bench where they really didn't need that "guest player."  So why have a guest player when you have players who are on the actual team on the bench?  They had 7 players on the bench and two additional not dressed, so a total of 9 players.  So why have a Guest??


----------



## outside! (Sep 12, 2016)

etc1217 said:


> I know the rule but is it smart, is the question? I know clubs do that when they are short on players and need subs...but this team had a literally a full roster/bench where they really didn't need that "guest player."  So why have a guest player when you have players who are on the actual team on the bench?  They had 7 players on the bench and two additional not dressed, so a total of 9 players.  So why have a Guest??


Sounds like a question for the coach.


----------



## mirage (Sep 12, 2016)

etc1217 said:


> ............They had 7 players on the bench and two additional not dressed, so a total of 9 players.  So why have a Guest??


Because its club soccer and the coach probably wanted to win the opening game.

Guest players is most often used to gain competitive advantage - not to get bodies as subs.  For the same reason guest players from higher tier or better team, usually starts over the regulars too....  Most clubs, most teams.


----------



## etc1217 (Sep 12, 2016)

mirage said:


> Because its club soccer and the coach probably wanted to win the opening game.


That's just sad...I figure that is it but then what is a coach telling the team..."you're not good enough so I brought in this ringer to helps us win..."  If I was a parent on that team who had a player sitting on the bench while the guest is playing I would be pissed but that's the nature of the beast "win at all cost"  I should know better...  but that is club soccer... it is all about "just winning".  I would like to believe it is about development, too but who am I fooling.  Just very, very sad...


----------



## timbuck (Sep 12, 2016)

Not sure what age, but is it possible it's a position thing?
I firmly believe that players should be able to play in any position on the field.
But - Not all coaches, players and parents feel the same way.
Maybe the 2 injured players are the 2 starting center mids (insert any position).  The 2 backups for them that were going to play. But if they got tired or hurt, there is nobody to come in and play that position.  So, they brought over a center mid from a sister team.

Hows does the Club Pass work with affiliate teams?  (IE - Could OC Strikers have a kid from Strikers North pass over to play with them?)


----------



## Eagle33 (Sep 12, 2016)

timbuck said:


> Hows does the Club Pass work with affiliate teams?  (IE - Could OC Strikers have a kid from Strikers North pass over to play with them?)


No, it doesn't work like that. Only inside club. Strikers OC/North/Irvine/MV/South Bay/South Coast is all separate clubs and so is many Pats/Slammers/insert name here affiliations.


----------



## BarcaLover (Sep 12, 2016)

I watched a coach use a Flight 1 player on her Flight 3 team with 5 subs on the bench at U13.

The game was pretty even and when the "super sub" came on she scored 4 goals in less than 8 minutes, it was stupid how much better she was than every other player out there.

The coach took her out right away and didn't play her again until late in the game when the other team cut the score to 3-4.  She then came on and scored 2 quick goals to ice it.  I lost ALL respect for that coach that day.


----------



## ALT_Dad (Sep 20, 2016)

So scdsl allows flight 3 teams of the same age group to borrow from a higher level team?  CSL only allows loaning up a year or up a flight.   Was the sub a flight 1 of the u12 team?


----------



## jrcaesar (Sep 20, 2016)

ALT_Dad said:


> So scdsl allows flight 3 teams of the same age group to borrow from a higher level team? CSL only allows loaning up a year or up a flight.


SCDSL allows clubs to "player pass" kids between teams on any game day - only restriction is one game a day (two for GKs). For coaches who us this as a selling point to parents, it sounds better ("your kid can train with my team") than it works ("but play with that other team").


----------

